# My Fishing Buddy Sam



## ZECH (Aug 3, 2004)

I have been so blessed in my life. Great parents, great wife and
kids, great job, and great education. 
When I finally retired, I could hardly wait to spend time enjoying
my favorite pastime -- bass fishing. I got my own little fishing boat
and tried to get my wife to join me, but she just never liked fishing.
Finally, one day at the Bait &Tackle Shop, I got to talking to Sam
the shop owner who it turned out loves bass fishing as much as I do. We
quickly became fishing buddies. As I said the wife doesn't care
about fishing; she not only refuses to join us she always complains that I
spend too much time fishing.
A few weeks ago Sam and I had the best fishing trip ever. Not only
did I  catch the most beautiful bass you've ever seen, only a few minutes
later Sam must have caught his twin brother! So I took a picture of Sam
holding up the two nice bass that we caught and showed the picture
to the wife hoping that maybe she'd get interested. Instead she says she
doesn't want me to go fishing at all anymore! And she wants me to
sell the boat! I think she just doesn't like to see me enjoying myself.
What would you do? Tell the wife to forget it and continue my hobby
or quit fishing and sell the boat as she insists?

Thanks, A fisherman


----------



## kvyd (Aug 3, 2004)

Wow, Those are some nice bass.  But yeah id say Sam would be a very acceptable fishing buddy.


----------



## ZECH (Aug 3, 2004)

Bass? What bass? I didn't see any bass?????


----------



## Var (Aug 3, 2004)

There's a nude version of that one floating around the net somewhere.  I'll have to see if I can find it.


----------



## ZECH (Aug 3, 2004)

Just found it!! Yep, she's nude alright!!


----------



## Var (Aug 3, 2004)

Post it!!!


----------



## ZECH (Aug 3, 2004)

I'll post it, but I may have to remove it.....................


----------



## derekisdman (Aug 3, 2004)

Just post


----------



## ZECH (Aug 3, 2004)

Sam NUDE


----------



## kvyd (Aug 3, 2004)

Heh,  have you guys seen that beer comercial.  "Big beautiful brains".  It reminds me of my previous post "Big beautiful bass".


----------



## derekisdman (Aug 3, 2004)

Ahhh that's better


----------



## Var (Aug 3, 2004)

Mmmmm...nude is ALWAYS better!


----------



## Var (Aug 3, 2004)

If you put the pics side by side, it looks like one must be a Photoshop job...


----------



## kvyd (Aug 3, 2004)

It looks like the nude pic has been photoshopped.


----------



## MaxMirkin (Aug 3, 2004)

Who hasn't nailed a fishing buddy now & then?


----------



## Var (Aug 3, 2004)

kvyd said:
			
		

> It looks like the nude pic has been photoshopped.



Figures!  I guess no one would ever Photoshop a pic to put clothes ON the girl.  

This just goes to show that you cant post pics of your girlfriend online or someone may disrobe her!


----------



## MaxMirkin (Aug 3, 2004)

Var said:
			
		

> This just goes to show that you can post pics of your girlfriend online or someone may disrobe her!


Yeah, but they usually charge you a fee for it.


----------



## oaktownboy (Aug 3, 2004)

beer, bass, and women..boy are u lucky


----------



## John H. (Aug 4, 2004)

dg806 said:
			
		

> I have been so blessed in my life. Great parents, great wife and
> kids, great job, and great education.
> When I finally retired, I could hardly wait to spend time enjoying
> my favorite pastime -- bass fishing. I got my own little fishing boat
> ...



Doing what makes a person happy is very important - for everybody! If someone truly loves you they will want you to do what helps make you happy. And understand - or at least make the effort to understand. Everyone needs their space. Smothering someone is not loving someone. Fishing is good for a Man - or anyone. You do not have to fish ALL the time but certainly you should be able to fish from time-to-time.  Your wife should be more reasonable on this. Is this a picture of your "fishing buddy" Sam? Perhaps your wife thinks you might be doing more that "just fishing" ? You wife is telling you she loves you (and maybe jealous too a little)... I can see where she might get somewhat upset at you fishing with a "female" Sam... But she should be able to trust you on this. And you should give her reason to be able to trust you too. Take Care, John H.


----------



## kvyd (Aug 4, 2004)

^^^^^....


----------



## Var (Aug 4, 2004)

John H. said:
			
		

> Doing what makes a person happy is very important - for everybody! If someone truly loves you they will want you to do what helps make you happy. And understand - or at least make the effort to understand. Everyone needs their space. Smothering someone is not loving someone. Fishing is good for a Man - or anyone. You do not have to fish ALL the time but certainly you should be able to fish from time-to-time.  Your wife should be more reasonable on this. Is this a picture of your "fishing buddy" Sam? Perhaps your wife thinks you might be doing more that "just fishing" ? You wife is telling you she loves you (and maybe jealous too a little)... I can see where she might get somewhat upset at you fishing with a "female" Sam... But she should be able to trust you on this. And you should give her reason to be able to trust you too. Take Care, John H.


----------



## naturaltan (Aug 4, 2004)

John H. said:
			
		

> Doing what makes a person happy is very important - for everybody! If someone truly loves you they will want you to do what helps make you happy. And understand - or at least make the effort to understand. Everyone needs their space. Smothering someone is not loving someone. Fishing is good for a Man - or anyone. You do not have to fish ALL the time but certainly you should be able to fish from time-to-time.  Your wife should be more reasonable on this. Is this a picture of your "fishing buddy" Sam? Perhaps your wife thinks you might be doing more that "just fishing" ? You wife is telling you she loves you (and maybe jealous too a little)... I can see where she might get somewhat upset at you fishing with a "female" Sam... But she should be able to trust you on this. And you should give her reason to be able to trust you too. Take Care, John H.




Dear John ... *lighten up man - smile a bit*


----------



## MaxMirkin (Aug 4, 2004)

Of all the nerve!  Someone with a name like natural*tan* telling people to *lighten* up. 


(Sorry, couldn't resist.  )


----------



## ZECH (Aug 4, 2004)

naturaltan said:
			
		

> Dear John ... *lighten up man - smile a bit*


Classic!


----------



## John H. (Aug 5, 2004)

Var said:
			
		

>


If you go back and re-read his original post, he ASKS us what would you do? I answered according to what I thought regarding his situation as he stated it. Just because you marry someone does not mean - or should not mean - that you give up everything in life and in living. To my way of thinking a person is entitled to enjoy life and living - if he likes fishing he should be able to fish from time to time... I looked at the photo he posted - it looks as if the person standing in it is a FEmale and I asked if this was so. A person named "Sam" who happens to be FEmale. If that is correct and his wife knows about this FEmale "fishing buddy" maybe she's just jealous and does not trust her husband with this "fishing buddy". That is between them. I was referring to a person needing to do things they enjoy like fishing - I see nothing wrong with someone wanting to fish from time to time if they want. His wife should appreciate that and so go ahead or also "can I join you?"... That was what I was saying...  Take Care, John H.


----------



## John H. (Aug 5, 2004)

naturaltan said:
			
		

> Dear John ... *lighten up man - smile a bit*


 Actually, I do - all the time. I am basically very happy and live... Take Care, John H.


----------



## John H. (Aug 5, 2004)

Personally, I would have no problem with having a "fishing buddy" named "Sam".... Take Care, John H.


----------



## ALBOB (Aug 5, 2004)

John H. said:
			
		

> If you go back and re-read his original post, he ASKS us what would you do?



I'm not going to bet my next paycheck on it, but I'm pretty sure it was a rhetorical question.


----------



## naturaltan (Aug 5, 2004)

MaxMirkin said:
			
		

> Of all the nerve!  Someone with a name like natural*tan* telling people to *lighten* up.
> 
> 
> (Sorry, couldn't resist.  )



If Michael J can do it ...


----------



## SJ69 (Aug 5, 2004)

I wonder if he comes back smelling like fish?


----------



## naturaltan (Aug 5, 2004)

John H. said:
			
		

> If you go back and re-read his original post, he ASKS us what would you do?



He does ... but the *JOKE* is in the picture of a lovely big breasted woman ...


----------



## Rich46yo (Aug 5, 2004)

Correct me if Im wrong but those ARE naturals tits...........no?..............take care.....................Rich


----------



## ALBOB (Aug 5, 2004)

Rich46yo said:
			
		

> Correct me if Im wrong but those ARE naturals tits...........no?..............take care.....................Rich



That's a damn good question.  I think I should investigate further.  Anybody know her address?


----------



## ZECH (Aug 6, 2004)

How much money you got?
I vote natural!


----------



## Spitfire (Aug 6, 2004)

SJ69 said:
			
		

> I wonder if he comes back smelling like fish?


Nice


----------



## ALBOB (Aug 6, 2004)

dg806 said:
			
		

> How much money you got?
> I vote natural!



No bet. I think they're natural too.


----------

